# Weeks for Sale?



## Bear1980 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was looking over at Redweek at some prices.  I notice you can buy points, but also weeks.

For example, I saw you can buy a resale of Old Key West weeks, annual, 2 bedroom.  Are people just selling it as that but really you'd buy the deed, and the point equivalent?  Whatever that week is worth in points is what you'd really be buying, but for home resort OKW, and the point allotment entitles you to the annual 2 bedroom?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

*Ask more questions.*

I think that it is a really poorly written ad. 

I have been with DVC since 1994. It is my understanding that the first DVC was sold in 1992, so I was there close to the start. I have never heard of DVC being anything other than points. 

Because of the points grid, you simply cannot tell what you would be purchasing with this ad - except that you know that it would by OKW. Nothing else is certain. If you are interested in it, ask more questions of the seller.

elaine


----------



## Bear1980 (Jul 11, 2010)

I will ask.  My parents also bought in 1994.  When we go on our big family trip every year, and people hear when my parents got in, people take a step back and go "whoa!" 

I'm sure it's points, but the ad shows what the points are worth.  I'll check it out.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Bear1980 said:


> I will ask.  My parents also bought in 1994.  When we go on our big family trip every year, and people hear when my parents got in, people take a step back and go "whoa!"
> 
> I'm sure it's points, but the ad shows what the points are worth.  I'll check it out.



You have a good concept of how DVC works then.

Yep, many years of really great vacations. It is one purchase I am still thrilled with 16 years later. The most incredible part to me is that I could still sell it for what I paid for it. Amazing! But not as amazing as the vacations that we have enjoyed.

elaine


----------



## Carl D (Jul 13, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have never heard of DVC being anything other than points.


Until a couple weeks ago.. DVC is now selling weeks at Aulani. I believe the price is based on the number of points for the week plus 10%, but they are indeed selling fixed weeks.


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Until a couple weeks ago.. DVC is now selling weeks at Aulani. I believe the price is based on the number of points for the week plus 10%, but they are indeed selling fixed weeks.


I didn't know that Carl!   I guess if you want the same week each year this could work for you.


----------

